# Long 1400 backhoe



## Derrick Martin (Oct 28, 2018)

About to purchase a Long 1400 backhoe with a bad engine. What engine did it come with?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The engine should be a Leland, and the last one of those was made around 1981. If I am recalling correctly the Leland engine used was a 3.8 liter diesel. The engine itself was developed by BMC (British Motorcar Corporation) somewhere around the 1940's, was found in British trucks, marine applications, and later in Leyland tractors.

I know of none of those engines still in existence outside of a Leland or BMC product, or in older fishing boats in England.

If your block is bad you can find a salvage Leland with a solid block, those engines are very inexpensive to rebuild. Take plenty of photos, and pick up the Leland repair and parts manuals before you purchase an engine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2018)

Welcome to the *TractorForum* Derrick


----------



## Twistnwire (9 mo ago)

Derrick Martin said:


> About to purchase a Long 1400 backhoe with a bad engine. What engine did it come with?


I am trying to locate one of these to purchase.
Did you get this one bought? Were you able to repair it. thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This post is 4 years old and the OP has not returned.


----------



## Twistnwire (9 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> This post is 4 years old and the OP has not returned.


I know I need to take my time there is some of these machines still out there I just need to shake enough trees and open enough barn doors till I find one


----------

